# About Wing Chun in MMA...



## Geneticfreak (Oct 7, 2006)

Actually, I've heard a lot of people saying that Wing Chun is one of the best combat system in the world, and I've seen a lot of instructor try to prove how effective it is. But how come I've never heard anybody representing the Wing Chun organisation to fight in MMA tournament like K-1, Pride or UFC?:dunno:


----------



## Deadly Poet (Jul 21, 2006)

Geneticfreak said:


> Actually, I've heard a lot of people saying that Wing Chun is one of the best combat system in the world, and I've seen a lot of instructor try to prove how effective it is. But how come I've never heard anybody representing the Wing Chun organisation to fight in MMA tournament like K-1, Pride or UFC?:dunno:


There are several reasons why Wing Chun has not been used in MMA.

The main reason is that the system is design for street fighting and it uses a lot of illegal techniques. Its desing to end fights quick so finger jabs, throat strikes, low blows are used a lot. So in using Wing Chun for MMA the system has to be modified to accomodate the rules (can be done).

There have been Wing Chun guys in the past. Steve Faulkner entered Extreme Challenge 2 back in 95. He got taken down and submitted. The thing was that he had never trained for ground fighting and was gonna face another striker but they changed the opponent last minute. After that (according to him) he never got the opportunity for a rematch.

Its gonna be hard for Wing Chun guys to enter MMA. Maybe in a few years. But since for sport a style like boxing and muay thai are better and easier to learn its gonna be hard to see anybody go to the trouble of learning and understanding Wing Chun to them modify it to make it usefull in MMA.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

I admit, I had to look it up:
Wing Chun - Fighting explained

It has some good info on striking, but looks like some of the techniques would definitely be illegal in a UFC/Pride/MMA fight.

"Most strikes are intentionally fatal and target vulnerable areas of the body such as the throat, groin, eyes and stomach."

And they also use weapons (knives. poles)

~Storm


----------



## Combat_HapKiDo (Jul 9, 2006)

I thought you guys would enjoy this video of Wing Chun techniques.

We use a lot of Wing Chun techniques in our training. Primarily soft hands techniques with some sticky hands. Soft hands are done with wrists that are almost limp and are like loose slapping only much more forceful - they are actually much more painful than closed fists or hard techniques when executed properly. Sticky hands allow you to maintain control over your opponent by reacting to their movements and moving in short circular movements to counter them while maintaining contact - this is how wing chun practitioners maintain control even when blindfolded against opponents. Speed is also crucial to proper technique.

We also use centreline to control and maintain balance and use tai sabaki to move or shift out of the line of attack. This movements are small and are designed to cause our opponent to lose their balance which can then be exploited. You will notice when watching the video that the movements are circular and are very tight to the body so that the arms and hands are always in a good defensive position. A lot of nerve strikes are employed as well - again if executed properly these are devastating. In additon, small joints locks and cranks are used as well.

This is a combat technique in that strikes are designed to injure or severely incapacitate your opponent. As you can see from the video it can be used to subdue opponents quickly and thus could also be used in MMA fights. Of course, some techniques would have to be modified in order to be legal.

Let me know what you think of the video. 

YouTube - Wing Chun


----------



## Ronin (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah looks alot like speed striking also to the throat,which is illegal in MMA.
The stlye doesn't fit in MMA like Karate or Kung-fu.

Like if Bruce Lee was alive unless he learned some BJJ he would be destroyed MMA.


----------



## Geneticfreak (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks, it explained why I haven't seen anybody represent wing chun to fight in MMA, also, how do you think of san shou?

I've seen a Sanshou fighter called Cung Le, he made a impressive bout with Mike Altman, knock him out buy punch to his throat.....how do you think of that match?

the link below is the match which found from youtube - 

YouTube - Cung Le mma

also , there's a official website about cung le - 

Official Cung Le Website


----------

